# truck tires on Rv



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

Can you use truck tires on a RV? If not why.


----------



## Daniel_Melcher (Jun 16, 2016)

100 AMP said:


> Can you use truck tires on a RV? If not why.


I have a friend that did. He stopped having blow outs.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I never looked into it much but what I heard is that for the same size, truck tires don't have the same load rating.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

It is the only way to go! MUCH better tires. Have never blown one, been on truck tires for 20 years...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

This question comes up and the answer is do what you want. There are people who have had trouble and changed to LT tires decades ago.

Then there are people the keep ST tires on their trailers. The modern ST tires are outstanding and have a significant load capacity advantage over LT tires of the same size and load range rating. Also there were trailering speed limit laws that ST tires were rated too. With today's more powerful tow vehicles we can easily exceed those speed ratings. The new ST tires have much higher speed ratings from tires just 6 years ago or so. Additionally the 13" and 14" trailer tires are worlds better these days.

A main consideration is that trailers don't have suspension and handling like our cars do so they waddle going down the road. ST tires are designed with that specific handling characteristic in mind. LT tires are not.

I prefer ST tires for that handling characteristic.

Always air to max psi listed on side of tire. Always replace tires at 4 to 5 years old no matter how much tread life remains. There is a four digit code on the side of all tires. First two numbers are week of the year of manufacture. Second two numbers are year of manufacture.

I run 14" load range D trailer tires under my boat which weighs 6600 #s. Been running those tires going on three years.... 20k miles a year or more as i trailer up and down the coast 4 to 6 days a week. Have been excellent.

Long time 2cooler Mark Macaluso at Westheimer Auto Center is the guy to get tires from. The 2cool family is strong with that dude. Highly recomend....I drive about 45 minutes and pass a 10 or so big tire places to make sure I get to deal with Mark.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Good advice Sgrem.

The load rating on my LT tires are the same as comparable ST tires, or slightly higher. Usually 102 to 106. Sidewalls much stiffer and heavier. Less trailer sway with truck tires in my experience on boat trailers/equipment trailers/rvs. Never had a blowout. I had too many bad experiences with trailer tires, even modern ones.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I put Firestone Transforce LT's on mine a couple of years ago


----------



## fulldrawhunting (Jan 27, 2012)

*Truck tires*

I run the same tire on my trailer as I do my F350. My neighbor manages a Discount tire.... he is the one who recommended it. Iâ€™ve been very happy!


----------



## twopants (Sep 24, 2019)

*Yes*

Truck tires are even sturdier (just based on my experience not sure if this is proven). It is also even smoother when you drive.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I belong to Good Sam Forum too, and got the advice to go to Michelin XPS Rib LT tires. Researched them and stepped up from 15" Carlisles that were on my 5th wheel when I bought it, to 16" Michelin XPS Ribs. They have extra support on the sidewalls when you are torquing those tires when backing into spaces and making sharp turns. Very happy with them, no blowouts, no problems. Low treadwear, no cracks on sidewalls. 5years now. Pricey but worth it. In our 5th wheel every other two or three weekends.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I have both now, and done both in the past. In fact, I just replaced the tires on my skinny water boat that maybe weighs 2,000 lbs. or a tad more with the Carlisle HD 14" "D" rated tires. Yes it's overkill but I am just running 55 lbs. of air in them instead of the 65 lbs right now and it seems to ride good. I also have an enclosed goose neck trailer that has LT tires on it that are 5 years or so old. In the past I have run BFG all terrains on my trailer with my old 25' Whaler on it, as the square shoulders on those tires didn't seem the round off as much caused by the fronts being drug on a tight turn.

So yes, you can run them, but I would lean towards a quality trailer tire that is a bit overkill. 

How much does the RV weigh? Is it bumper pull or 5th wheel?


----------

